
Show HN: File-server activity gauge with LEDs & Raspberry Pi - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/minio-gauge
======
castratikron
Linux on the RPi probably supports blinken lights, too, through the LEDs
interface. One of the triggers for a LED is a "heartbeat", which reflects the
average load of the system; the higher the load, the faster the light
blinketh.

[https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/devicetree/bindings...](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/devicetree/bindings/leds/common.txt)

~~~
alexellisuk
Are you suggesting a Kernel module for the Blinkt??

~~~
castratikron
No, I'm saying that similar functionality has already been implemented. Try
`echo "heartbeat" > /sys/class/leds/led0/trigger`

~~~
deutronium
Heh cheers, I just found /sys/class/leds/dell::kbd_backlight/brightness :)

------
nopit
Rpi's are "cloud" storage now?

~~~
alexellisuk
So the Raspberry Pi is not running Minio (it can, but it isn't) - Minio
running wherever - in the cloud if you like is emitting webhooks and the Pi is
feeding off that to know what color to go.

